

A new lost decade leading to revolution - pedalpete
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/a-new-lost-decade-is-leading-to-revolution-2011-10-04
I'm not sure what happened here,I found this link through HN, went looking for the original, couldn't find it. Then thought if I submitted the URL in a new entry, HN would find the link for me and take me back to the page. But I got a new entry instead.
======
pedalpete
Finally a coherent message outlining the issues and targeted directly at the
people who the protesters are trying to affect.

They still haven't provided a message of what they want, but this is a very
well laid out list of grievances, and a coherent underhanded threat of what
will happen if change isn't made.

I don't think this generation has to be lost, as they are finding their voice,
they may create the change that will lead to a greater democracy than
currently exists.

I still think they are trying to accomplish too much at once, but maybe that
is my start-up experience talking.

If they picked one thing that would have an impact, and focused on that for
the next 6 months, they could keep the momentum going.

What if they focused on limiting the power of lobbyists. That would have a
significant affect on their voice in democracy. Personally, we are somewhat
disenfranchised with the democratic process because the lobbyists have so much
power.

------
rberger
This is one of the most precise diagnosis / analysis of current affairs I've
seen in a long time.

